# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Diëet na schildklier kanker?

## AmadeA

Heeft iemand er ervaring mee of het zinvol is om een speciaal dieet te volgen na het verwijderen van de totale schildklier ivm kanker? Ik krijg wel schildklierhormonen.

----------

